
Kill My Slack: a function to (temporarily) deactivate a Slack workspace - computerlab
https://github.com/computer-lab/kms/blob/master/kms.js
======
computerlab
Creator here: I’ve found that deactivating all non admin users in a workspace
(effectively “deactivating the slack”) during the holidays is a good way to
give everyone a break, especially in noisy public slacks. Unfortunately, slack
does not provide a “deactivate user” endpoint in their API (at least for free
slacks), and manually deactivating all the users is a pain, so I had to go the
“paste in browser console” route. Writing this function was also a good way to
grok async / await, as the git history will show. I might add some sort of
reactivation function ... after the holidays. :)

